
Show HN: Immersivepoints.com, visualise your data in virtual reality - rmeertens
http://immersivepoints.com/
======
lsb
This looks cool!

Something that I'd be interested in, when trying to determine if this would be
useful to me, is seeing how useful it had been to other people: in X industry,
doing process to achieve Y, compared to industry standard Z this achieved a W
percent speedup in time to insight

That wasn't immediately obvious to me from the front page

